

Parallella reveals 'cluster in a box' reward tiers - timClicks
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/adapteva/parallella-a-supercomputer-for-everyone/posts/323994

======
generj
I saw this Kickstarter elsewhere, and I'm frankly amazed they've gotten as
much funding as they have.

There aren't that many embarrassingly parallel problems that aren't I/O
limited that need to be performed on a consistent basis. If I needed a
cluster, then I'd go rent one from Amazon for an hour or four.

~~~
SamuelKillin
I pitched in. There are a tonne of problems that are highly parallel in
nature, but need a general purpose processor such as this. You can't just "run
everything on a GPU instead" like everyone else is suggesting. Things like if
statements are horrendous on GPUs. This gives you the power to scale across,
without being limited to GPU architectures. It's also significantly cheaper in
the long term than cloud hosting and uses significantly less power than
clustering desktop PCs (which is also more expensive, and takes up more
space).

